# Allowed to sell items on the forum?



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi

This might seem an odd question but are you allowed to advertise items for sale on here?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

As long as you're not a commercial business, it's fine. But do it here:
For Sale


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> As long as you're not a commercial business, it's fine. But do it here:
> For Sale[/QUOT
> 
> Hi Fatbrit
> ...


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

stressin said:


> followed your link and added it on there. Im not a commerical business. My husband lost his job early last week and it's looking like he not going to get another one any time soon, so we are going back to the UK with the kids.


Good luck with that. Anybody needs some household goods in Dubai, go here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sale/14715-house-clearance-every-thing-brought-5-weeks-ago.html


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

stressin said:


> Fatbrit said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you're not a commercial business, it's fine. But do it here:
> ...


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Good luck with that. Anybody needs some household goods in Dubai, go here:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sale/14715-house-clearance-every-thing-brought-5-weeks-ago.html


Stressin

I'm really sorry to hear that. Over the last few months I have been reading your posts as we are about to come out to Dubai and have 2 teenage children. I know you haven't been there for very long (and now with this it may have clouded your thoughts) but how did you find it? Did the children manage to find friends/entertainment?

Hubby comes over in Jan with myself and children to follow in April.

Hope everything goes well for you back in the UK but to be honest things here are pretty bad with regard to employment but fingers crossed that hubby manages to find something soon.

Debbie


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, ****, Stressin. Or are you? Is it a blessing in disguise, do you think? I just know you were finding it tough here and I'm wondering if it's a case of "What's meant to be?" If you are destined to stay in the UK, I really hope your hubby finds a fantastic opportunity there. At the same time, I am so sorry to hear that things didn't work out for you in Dubai.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

dallan said:


> Stressin
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that. Over the last few months I have been reading your posts as we are about to come out to Dubai and have 2 teenage children. I know you haven't been there for very long (and now with this it may have clouded your thoughts) but how did you find it? Did the children manage to find friends/entertainment?
> 
> ...



Hiya Dallan

I think I'm the exception here; I have not enjoyed Dubai on the whole. My daughter is 14 and she made friends very quickly, she had a sleep over in the first week. She settled quickly and on the whole has enjoyed being here. My son is 16 and has hated every single minute. He didnt do so well in his GCSE's back home so couldnt get a school place here. (school out here are only interested in their exams results and only take kids they think well achieve) He hasn't had the change to meet friends and do normal teenage stuff. My husband has loved it and really not looking forward to going back, so a mixed bag really.

All I can say is to come out with no expectations. You will either love it or hate it. 

I think you are coming out the right way. We all came together because of the school issue with my daughter starting GCSE's, the school told us they wouldn't be accepting children into year10 after October 31st. This was untrue, they have had new starters in year 10 in the last week of term. I n hindsight it was the wrong decision. We lived in temporay accommodation for 5 weeks and it was hell.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

flossie said:


> Oh, ****, Stressin. Or are you? Is it a blessing in disguise, do you think? I just know you were finding it tough here and I'm wondering if it's a case of "What's meant to be?" If you are destined to stay in the UK, I really hope your hubby finds a fantastic opportunity there. At the same time, I am so sorry to hear that things didn't work out for you in Dubai.


Hi Flossie

We abit shell shocked really, didn't see this coming at all.

For me it is, but my husband is gutted. His company (Sama Dubai) got rid of 500 people, 150 from construction. He been on the phone constantly to agencies out here and they saying its all slowing down, projects are either being put on hold or cancelled all together. He still hoping something will turn up here. The agencies have also said that the pay/package being offered have been reduced by 15% so its not looking good, thats in construction.

Happy New Year to you


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Stressin,

So sorry to hear about your hubbys job.
I hope it all works out for you and the family, and that he finds work quickly back in the UK.

At least you tried, you stepped outside your comfort zone, and gave it your best shot.
Many never even dare to do that - so well done to you all.
xx


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

stressin said:


> Hiya Dallan
> 
> I think I'm the exception here; I have not enjoyed Dubai on the whole. My daughter is 14 and she made friends very quickly, she had a sleep over in the first week. She settled quickly and on the whole has enjoyed being here. My son is 16 and has hated every single minute. He didnt do so well in his GCSE's back home so couldnt get a school place here. (school out here are only interested in their exams results and only take kids they think well achieve) He hasn't had the change to meet friends and do normal teenage stuff. My husband has loved it and really not looking forward to going back, so a mixed bag really.
> 
> ...


Thanks loads for that Im really sorry it hasn't worked out for you but as the saying goes "whats for you wont go past you" maybe it just wasn't your time!!

We are lucky that we have already secured a villa so hubby will only have to spend a few nights in a hotel before moving in. The kids and I are coming out for the children to visit the schools etc in Feb. We have also been told that our eldest who will be 15 in July will have to repeat a year and start Year 10 when he comes out in September (we stay in Scotland and he will already have done a year of his Standard Grades - our equivilent to english GCSE and therefore will have missed a year of GCSE) and that they don't accept children once year 10 has started as there will have been too much to catch up with!! I have however been pushing this but have no guarantees. Although we are coming out in April for the other 2 to start (6 and 12) we are leaving him in Scotland to complete his 2 exams that he has to do, hence why he is coming out later.

I do hope things go well for you when you come home, take care

Debbie


----------

